# Fautras trailers



## janey58 (17 January 2012)

I have heard these trailers are brill, I am struggling to find any stockists in the UK anywhere near to Lincolnshire, can anyone help please, need to look at one before making any decisions


----------



## MHSporthorses (17 January 2012)

I have the pro max 4 and love it. Despite being huge it manoeuvres easily and everything travels beautifully on it. Also I have never had a loading problem since having it! I bough mine unseen from someone I was put in touch with by apple yard trailers in notts. it may be worth contacting appleyard as I went there to look at a three horse that he had but ended up having a four horse version so he may have something to look at.


----------



## janey58 (17 January 2012)

thank you so much for that, I have heard alot of really good feedback, my problem is 1 of mine doesn't travel well in my IW and just think this would be much better for him after everything I have read, will google Appleyard trailers and see if they can help me

J


----------



## Orchardbeck (18 January 2012)

Just a question, what type of vehicle would you use to tow a 4 horse Fautras trailer?!! It would have to be huge! Does anyone have them in this country?


----------



## janey58 (18 January 2012)

Hi I'm not actually after a 4 horse, the person who replied to me had a 4 though, I am after the 2 or the 3 but just to use the latter for 2 horses if that's what I end up with, I am aware that my Discovery would be fine towing the obliqu 3 with my 2 boys in, ideally i am after the obliqu 2 but as my boys are big until I've managed to look at one not sure if it may just be a tad to small Yes there are dealers in Glous and Essex but would like to avoid travelling that far if possible


----------



## ROG (18 January 2012)

http://www.horsetrailersales.co.uk/NewFautrasPromax4_archive.htm





4 horse trailer 
unladen 1720
MAM 3500
loading capacity 1780
No good for 4 horses weighing 500 each

3 HORSE TRAILER


----------



## Angelbones (18 January 2012)

Sorry can't help with dealers up your way but I found a used 3 horse Fautras (old style, no front ramp) in the local free-ads and it is an excellent trailer. All mine travel well and they load and unload willingly. It is a much better trailer build-wise, and towing-wise than my IW511 is. I would happily buy another, and would be confident in buying one unseen on a technical / build quality basis. I tow mine with a Discovery.


----------



## janey58 (18 January 2012)

Many thanks for that it's just really good to hear what folk who have one think about them, my prob is one of my boys doesn't travel at all well in my IW so thought about lorry route but financially/storage wise  it's just not viable then heard about these trailers so am hoping he travels much better with the one where they travel diagionally, I've got Discovery as well so good to know tows well with that too.


----------



## chestnutmarelover (19 January 2012)

I have always wanted a Fautras pro max, the door idea instead of ramps at front looks so much better......in the 4 years ive been looking have not found a 2nd hand one in SW so they must be worth holding on to!! (If anyone has one for sale after reading this let me know lol)


----------



## JCWHITE (19 January 2012)

From time to time, there are second hand ones at the factory, in Montcaret, France.
Agreed, they are trailers designed by a rider  FOR riders.
Most of the locals have them,  !


----------



## janey58 (19 May 2012)

Angelbones said:



			Sorry can't help with dealers up your way but I found a used 3 horse Fautras (old style, no front ramp) in the local free-ads and it is an excellent trailer. All mine travel well and they load and unload willingly. It is a much better trailer build-wise, and towing-wise than my IW511 is. I would happily buy another, and would be confident in buying one unseen on a technical / build quality basis. I tow mine with a Discovery.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Angelbones you replied to a post of mine some while ago now re Fautras trailer, I have now found a 2nd hand one same as yours obliqu 3 no front ramp do you mind me asking if you travel yours nose to tail or same way, I've not been able to try them in it as have been recovering from surgery but did put them in it the other day just to see how they went in, my 16.2 struggled to turn in it i know he is just on limit height wise so have been wondering about walking him in and backing him out do you mind me asking what you do please.
Many thanks Jane


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2012)

janey58 said:



			Hi Angelbones you replied to a post of mine some while ago now re Fautras trailer, I have now found a 2nd hand one same as yours obliqu 3 no front ramp do you mind me asking if you travel yours nose to tail or same way, I've not been able to try them in it as have been recovering from surgery but did put them in it the other day just to see how they went in, my 16.2 struggled to turn in it i know he is just on limit height wise so have been wondering about walking him in and backing him out do you mind me asking what you do please.
Many thanks Jane
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jane

There is a sort of partitioned off section at the back of mine for tack which takes up the left back corner.  My 16.1 horse walks on and then we put his head to the right and then bring him to the left and his quarters swing into the right, and he ends up with his bum in the 'corner' next to the tack area and is slightly facing towards the rear of the trailer. The next one goes on with his head to the right, and the last one with his head to the left.

I have occasionally had the last two facing both to the right as the last one was being an ass and it was fine.

It does seem tight to get the big first horse to turn sideways in that space but they can do it, and practice helps. After a few goes they realise what you want them to do. Its easier without a saddle on too. If you do carrot stretches with yours you'll see quite how far they can bend!  I don't see why you couldn't bring him off backwards if he was ok with the step down (or you may have one of the silly little ramps?) but I know mine wouldn't like to do that and I'd worry he'd hurt himself.

Hope that helps! And that you recover soon from your surgery and can get out there and have some fun with your trailer!


----------



## janey58 (20 May 2012)

Thank you so much for that and replying, yes mine is same lay out and has the little ramp but have to say I struggled with that as it was actually quite heavy to both bring out and move back up, one thing that concerned me was when I had them both  facing same way the back door that has the catch that fits over the locating pin on the other didn't line up, that's why was asking about facing opposite ways I've got 2 big boys in terms of weight and think it may have been both quarters same side was just bit to much lol and to make weight distribution more even they need to travel opposite way. I did put my 16.2 in 1st with bum in corner as you said but he is such a anxious wuss which has got even worse as I've not been able to really do much with them for well about a year really and think losing sight of the other wasn't helping him in turning round. As I'm only just back back on feet and building up strength I just hadn't energy to go through it all again lol but after reading your reply will be giving it go again in next couple of days, from what you have said yours hasn't got the little ramp and clearly they cope really well with hop on and off think that's what mine will be doing from now on. again thank you so much for taking time to reply J


----------



## stan197 (20 May 2012)

I have got an oblique 3 and i travel 2 horses.  I put on a huge dutch draft first (have a lok at my other threads and you will see the size of him!), turn him around and travel him facing backwards.

The second cob then goes on facing forward and he has the space for 2 as like yours he wont travel well without more space.

It takes a while for the big lad to work his feet but after a practice he becomes an old hand so keep at it with yours!

They are great trailers i wouldnt go back to anything else now!


----------



## janey58 (20 May 2012)

Thank you for that that's brill, my frigging worry was the back door catches not lining up but think was had them both facing same way so all the weight of both quarters were same side, was panicking that was problem with floor but more think about it more think was weight distribution. 
Will get them in again this next week once have changed partition around to can have cob facing other way.
thanks for taking the time to reply to me am very grateful 

Jane


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2012)

Janey I do have the little ramp but as you say it is awkward and heavy, and I found mine either slipped on it or jumped over it, so I don't use it and every pony I load is happy with the step up/down. I don't know where you are based - if you are near me in East Sussex I'd be happy to see if I can help you have a practice session. Good luck with it - it'll all come together and you'll be doing it all without thinking before you know it.


----------



## janey58 (20 May 2012)

Thank you for your offer I am not where near you, I'm in lincolnshire, we will be fine I just need to get on with it and keep putting them in it, want to get a camera as well so can see what they are upto. thank you so much for all your advice and support


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 May 2012)

If anyone reading this decides a Fautras is for them, I've got a two horse forward facing one that will be for sale soon!


----------



## ROG (21 May 2012)

janey58 said:



			want to get a camera as well so can see what they are upto.
		
Click to expand...

Remember the law - the cctv screen must not be able to be seen by the driver when they are driving the vehicle


----------



## Highlands (27 May 2012)

We tow an oblic 2 with a disco, herringbone. My one pony is a nightmare to travel but the fautra is very stable and he can't come to any harm. We have had mares and a foal, youngsters and two ponies all in. It's easy to use, inviting and so stable on the roads. Empty on the motorway it's fab, you hardly know you have it!

It is very heavy and if wet ground, forget it as it will sink!

Got mine from greenslade trailers from new.

Yes getting the one pony to turn can be difficult at first, worst when she is like a mule.

Love no ramps, ours have never missed it!


----------

